# Manchester Reptile Club 16 (29th April)



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

Hi everyone.....

Here are the details for the next MRC meet (on the 29thth!) 

Don't forget that it will also be your last chance to register your name for the exciting Chester Zoo trip.

We've got a lot of events and special guests coming up throughout the year, including The Herp(i)es 2012, kiddies night, mammal night, the people from the hedgehog rescue will be talking to us about our wild british hogs, and of course the halloween fancy dress party. We'll also have a big retic breeder come to visit, and I've been talking to one of the members of our FB group that will hopefully want to bring along some *VERY* special reps in May! Added to this, we have our super secret summer event, which I'll also tell you all about in May.

So it should be a fun year!

There are a couple of months that we're still looking for ideas for.....so get your thinking caps on. Also, if any of your lovely local pet shops wih to donate a raffle prize, then they are always gratefully received, and they'll get a good plug for the shop.

Here's the FB chat group link: https://www.facebook.com/groups/ManchesterReptileClub/

And the classifieds link:https://www.facebook.com/groups/190407401027662/

Please take a second to read through the club rules on the poster above....there aren't many, but they're important. Ta x

See you all soon


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 22, 2008)

Bumpty bump bump :2thumb:


----------



## Loubear (Apr 22, 2012)

As far as I'm aware we have no reptile clubs in Preston :-( Will you accept two Preston refuges to yourManchester club. It looks like a lot of fun and would be nice to meet looked minded people.


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

Loubear said:


> As far as I'm aware we have no reptile clubs in Preston :-( Will you accept two Preston refuges to yourManchester club. It looks like a lot of fun and would be nice to meet looked minded people.


Of course! 
We have people come from morecambe, Yorkshire, Cheshire everywhere 

If you join the Facebook group, then the details of meets are posted there first. Or I'll start new threads on here soon. We've got a really cool guest for the next meet.


----------



## Loubear (Apr 22, 2012)

Thanks  i've sent a request to join the group on facebook and il get my partner to do the same


----------



## Vermillon (Jan 9, 2010)

Loubear said:


> As far as I'm aware we have no reptile clubs in Preston :-( Will you accept two Preston refuges to yourManchester club. It looks like a lot of fun and would be nice to meet looked minded people.


Loula i have sent my request to join too ^^ i like how when i first started getting reptiles you wernt interested  now look at you, you have your own pair of bearded dragons ( With beautiful colours if i do say so ^^) and your joining reptile groups  with in no time you will be holing the royals and boa's we have =^.^=:2thumb:


----------



## Loubear (Apr 22, 2012)

doubtful..my girls are much prettier to me


----------

